# Smoking Meat Forums App?



## big lew bbq (Aug 13, 2012)

I just read Jeff's most recent news letter and he mentioned they are working on making this site more "mobile" friendly, I was wondering if this "mobile" friendly would include App's for Iphone and Android Devices??  Does anyone have any idea if this is in the workings or may be released in the near future.  The only reason I ask is that I have found checking post and the site from either my phone or tablet and would love to see some kind of App created.  Let me know your thoughts?

Big Lew BBQ


----------



## despain85 (Aug 19, 2012)

I use the tapatalk app and go from there. It's easy and I'm used to it from other forums. Have you given it a try?


----------



## big lew bbq (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm using it right now, works great so far thanks for the response.

Big Lew BBQ

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## greg e (Aug 23, 2012)

Why wont this forum let me use tapatalk? tells me to see administrator. Anyone had this problem?


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 23, 2012)

Greg E said:


> Why wont this forum let me use tapatalk? tells me to see administrator. Anyone had this problem?


I don't think it is a forum issue - are you data hopping on a company network?


----------



## big lew bbq (Aug 23, 2012)

I down loaded the Tapatalk app and searched for the Smoking Meat Forums, it came right up then it asked me to sign in which I did and it has been working fine ever since,  I am sorry I don't think I have an answer to help you, have you tried to make sure you are using a WiFi connection and try uninstalling and re-installing the app and see if that works.

Big Lew BBQ


----------

